# My predictions for the upcoming NFL season



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

AFC East
1. Jets 10-6: At the beginning of the offseason, it looked as if they were doomed, but they took a potentially awful cap situation, and ended up with a better team than before.
2. Pats 10-6: The defending superbowl champs might not play to the same level as last year, but their defence should still allow them to win many, many ball games.
3. Dolphins 8-8: The Phins are a much better team than I am giving them credit for, but I feel that they will finish with a .500 record, since they are in such a tight division.
4. Bills 6-10: A much improved Bills team will have a diffuclt time showing their skills in a division with 3 other very strong teams.

AFC North
1. Steelers 14-2: The team in the league with the best running game and best defence should prevail as the team in the NFL with the best record. Sure they still have Slash at QB, but Charlie Batch may be able to play well in Pitts. behind a very good O-line. Otherwise, Slash has proved he can play well in teh regular season, and that should allow them to finish with anywhere from 12-14 wins.
2. Browns 8-8: I don't buy into the hype that I'm hearing from Browns fans, which selling about how good their team will be this year. Their defence is very good, but their offence is among the worst in the league, unless Willie Green is the next Barry. _(my favorite team)_ 
3. Bengals 6-10: They are a very respectable team, but extremely weak in the position that counts the most--quarterback. They should have made a much more concerted effort for Bledsoe or drafted, signed or traded for a QB.
4. Ravens 4-12: While their defence still has a few stars, their team is not what it once was. They have many glaring holes, and will feel it once the season starts.

AFC South
1. Titans 8-8: In the weakest of divisions (along with the NFC South), the Titans should prevail on top. Their defence is very respectable, and their offence is also decent. I'm not a fan of "air" McNair or Eddie George, but I can still accept the fact that the Titans are a good team.
2. Colts 6-10: While Dungy should help their defence, he is not a miracle worker, and will need a few drafts and offseasons, before he can have the Colts "D" looking like the one he composed with the Bucs. Until then, the big trio for the Colts will have to put up 30-40 points a game for them to make the playoffs.
3. Jags 4-12: Many of you people feel that the Jags had a good offseason, which may be true, but it definitely will not be shown for a few years. They are in a rebuiding stage, which is why they probably won't be good for a few years. Their defence is suspect, and Freddie Taylor and Brunell are injury prone, and gone from the picture are important players such as Keenan McCardell and Gary Walker, just to name a few.
4. Texans 2-14: Yes I think that the Texans made some nice steps in the right direction, but if you look at their roster they will have some hard times winning any games. Yes their O-line and CBs look good, but their O-line has no chemistry together and the "gel factor" will not be there, especially at the start of the season. Houston will face what all expansion teams do: a lack of chemistry and depth. Throw that in with their rookie QB and receiver as their potential offensive stars, and they might be looking at a long season

AFC West
1. Oakland 10-6: A very old team that might just have one more season left in the tank. Jerry Rice and Tim Brown make up a HOF receiving core that should have the experience to be good targets once again for one of the best QBs last year, Rich Gannon. Garner and Wheatley combine for a really good running game, and their defence is respectable, especially with Buchanon joining forces with C-Wood.
2. Denver 8-8: The bottom line for Denver: They tend to be a great team, until injuries roll around.
3. Kansas City 6-10: They have a very good offensive line now with 3 potential stars there, but their defence still doesn't impress me. Great pick with Ryan Sims, but I still don't think their defence will allow them to be a playoff team.
4. San Diego 5-11: The Chargers have a good "D" but little to speak of on offence. Tomlinson may be a good player, but Drew Brees is really young, and Doug Flutie is really old and their receivers don't scare anyone.

NFC East
1. Philadelphia 12-4: Obviously the best team in the division, with McNabb leading the way on offence, and their secondary scaring all opposing offences.
2. Washington 8-8: I had a lot of trouble predicting for the Redskins, because they could finish anywhere in the standings. No one knows how their coach will do and if any of their QBs will step up. I put them at 8-8, because of a great set of linebackers and corners, and a good runningback.
3. Dallas 8-8: The same story as Cleveland--A really good "D", but poor "O".
4. New York G. 4-12: Not the same team that went to the Superbowl a few years back. They are very weak all around, and besides Strahan they have no real threats on offence or defence.

NFC North
1. Green Bay 11-5: The Packers have a pretty good defence, and their offence is very good led by a nice trio in Favre, Green and Glenn. Their O-line impresses me and Joe Johnson and Hardy Nickerson might prove to be very valuable pickups on defence.
2. Chicago 10-6: Was last season a fluke? Who knows? But their defence is definitely for real. They also have a nice set of recievers and a good, young runningback in Thomas. Urlacher leads a dangerous group of linebackers, and very talented defnece overall.
3. Minnesota 6-10: Boy do I hate ranking Minnesota ahead of Detroit, but I'm trying to be as objective as possible. Moss is capable of winning 6 games on his own, and if Culpepper can be a top-notch quarterback, then 6 wins is not out of the question. Their running game and defence is very questionable, and that is why I think they are a long way from a playoff spot.
4. Detroit 5-11: Not a bad record for a team coming off a 2 win season, but our and cornerbacks are still poor, and even with good safeties playing behind them, they will have a lot of trouble. Our D-line is probably the best in the league, and that pressure on the quarterback and ability to stop the run, should help out our corners and LBs. Our offence is average, but with the additions of some speedy receivers,(Hakim, Schroeder and a healthy Crowell) a new TE(Ricks), QB (Harrington) and RB (Staley), our offensive has a new dimension of speeed, which should stretch the field for us. Our record could change depending on who gets the start at QB (between McMahon and Harrington), but either way about 5 or 6 wins seems realistic in my mind for Detroit.

NFC South
1. Tampa 9-7: At the beginning of the offseason I thought they were a team on the decline, but I think overall the Bucs had a good offseason. Gruden should help their offence, which has been weak in past years, and their tall receivers should be able to make a lot of catches. Their defence is still strong and should help the Bucs ot a 9, 10 or 11 win season.
2. Saints 8-8: A very average team in my mind, and that is why I gave them a .500 record. Very poor move in my mind by getting rid of Ricky for Deuce, but I guess in the end, we will see how smart that move really was.
3. Falcons 4-12: Many other divisions would have them finishing last. The reason? Vick, a young QB, who needs good WRs to help him develop, doesn't have them. Great signing on Willie Jackson, but he is the only even decent receiver on the team. They overpaid for Dunn and their defence seems poised to be below average. If Vick plays well they could have as many as 8 wins, otherwise about 4 wins seems about right.
4. Carolina 2-14: I know how tough it is to finish a season with only 2 wins, but unfortunately for Carolina, they are simply not that good. They did very little to help themselves this offseason, and with the exception of the pick of Peppers, little change will be felt from last seaosn.

NFC West
Rams 12-4: They are much better team on paper than the Steelers, but they will really feel the loss of Az Hakim. LOL. Jokes aside, they may feel the loss of Hakim, but little will affect their great offence as long as Warner, Faulk, Bruce, Pace and Holt are all going strong. Their defence is also very strong, and they are just an overall great team.
Niners 10-6: San Fran is a very good, young team who should really fight the Rams hard for the division title. However St. Louis is the better team, and the Niners will probably slide into the playoffs at the number 5 or 6 spot.
Seahawks 8-8: Oh how they are probably wishing they weren't switched into a division with 2 of the best teams in the league. However, the Hawks have a lot going for them, including a winning QB (Dilfer), a great, young runningback (Alexander), and an underrated defence led by the likes of Simmons and Springs. Overall, they would be a 10 win team in any other divsion, but I) see them being crushed down to 7 or 8 wins by the Rams/Niners.
Cards 4-12: A team on the rise seems poised to be crushed by 3 very talented teams above them. If they were still in the old NFC East they would be fighting the Redskins and Cowboys for 2nd place, but here in the NFC West, they should look for no mroe than 6 wins. Their secondary will have an awful time trying to stop some of these offensive weapons, and their offence will not threat any of those talented "D"'s

Playoff teams:
AFC:
1. Steelers
2. Jets
3. Raiders
4. Titans
5. Pats
6. Broncos

NFC
1. Rams
2. Eagles
3. Packers
4. Bucs
5. 49ers
6. Bears

AFC
Raiders over Broncos
Pats over Titans

Steelers over Broncos
Jets over Pats

Jets over Steelers

NFC
Bears over Packers
49ers over Bucs

Rams over Bears
49ers over Eagles

49ers over Rams

Superbowl:
49ers over Jets.

Please give me all of your thoughts, opinions, comments and suggestions. Where was I right? Where did I mess up?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Please give me all of your thoughts, opinions, comments and suggestions. Where was I right? Where did I mess up? *


Wow. What a preview! Too bad you don't have NFLST!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I like doing this for the fun of it, there are just to many factors that can happen that changes the whole outlook of these predictions.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Steelers at 14-2. Too bad Rage can't see that. 

I hate to say it, but you are giving the Cardinals WAY to much credit.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

John ... the NFC North will look like this:

Green Bay 9-7
Minnesota 9-7
Chicago 8-8
Detroit 6-10

I think it is a very close conference right now ... Minnesota WILL be the surprise team in the league. Remember going into last year they lost in the finals in the NFC. They totally revamped the defense, Moss has had a total personality change, Culpepper is now healthy, the o-line is mow solid with McKinnie, cancer Carter is gone, and Mike Tice has instilled a hard work no-nonsense approach. This may be Green Bay's last chance and the Bears out of Soldier's Field will find it a tough season will a 2001 Vikings schedule. Detroit will get better ... but not quite yet. I love Favre but Terry Glenn will probably be last years version of Cris Carter.

In the AFC Central you really think the Steelers will go 14-2 and the Ravens 4-12? I like the Steelers but maybe 11-5 at best and the Ravens at 9-7.

Other than those two conferences who knows ... it will all probably be different than we all think anyway. Who would have thought the Patriots could have won last year.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

Here is where you went wrong John:

*Colts will be much better than 6-10
*KC will be 8-8 at the very least
*Carolina will be 5-11( I live in NC and they could have easily been 6-10 last year if they didn't tank at least 6 4th quarter leads)
*Eagles will win the NFC( yes I am from Philly and they are still my team)
I see a Steelers vs Eagles SB with the Eagles winning it all.

Call me a homer but that is my prediction.
BTW John you had real good insight on the teams and maybe you should have a weekly column during the year.

Keith


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Keith, I spent way to much time with this thread. I worked on it at work reading and researching coming up with all the teams info trying to write a brief insight.

Mike, do you remember my baseball predictions, guess I was wrong about the Angels.....:shrug:


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

My guess is that while the Cowboys will finish with an equal or little better record, they will finish in 2nd. But not tied with the Redskins, because I do not think that they will be close to being 8-8....I do not believe Spurrier will have that much luck...especially with his quarterback situation.


----------

